# Went with a free host



## cal_gundert05 (Oct 9, 2006)

Instead of trying to host my own website (cause my router won't "let people in" to see it, I went with a free photo hosting site.

My "gallery" is at
http://michaelgundert.fotopic.net


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 9, 2006)

There are lots of free hosts that let you do some pretty cool stuff. This is actually four different hosts linked by goto's One was just to get their name out of my address. 

Follow the links to see how much free space you can actually get... Http://retrophotoservice.2ya.com

In theory you could link them forever.  use one host for every type photo


----------



## Unmanedpilot (Oct 9, 2006)

may i suggest www.byethost.com? one of the best services out there in my opinion, allows you do do whatever you want with your site and allows any file type you want, some others wont let you use any type.


----------



## MorrisonI (Oct 24, 2006)

Few days ago, i was on a business trip to Los Angeles. I could'nt go there without my photo project being written on special data cd. But i didnt have a cd-rw which was awfull for me. But then one friend told me about this unique uploading web-site. I went to see what was so special about it, and couldn't believe my eyes. They used new method there, im telling ya! Great speed, simple and plain service, realiable performance! It's just great. Surely, that uploading web-site helped me with my promotion 
Have a nice day. Oh i almost forgot  Link - http://files-upload.com


----------

